# Apps not recognizing location



## jslide06 (May 13, 2012)

I updated to the newest cm 10 ROM for the T-Mobile S3 by jellybro. Upon doing this apps like fandango and groupon are unable to determine my location. Previous drivers have worked..any idea how to fix this?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

